# mpc package is called musicpc but the binary is called mpc



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 26, 2019)

Installing the mpc command-line client for the Music Player Daemon isn't very obvious

If you search for mpc this is what you will find

mpc-1.1.0_2                    Library of complex numbers with arbitrarily high precision

The mpd package is called musicpd,
if you search for music you will see musicpd and musicpc listed which are mpd and mpc

So the mpc package is called musicpc but the binary is actually called mpc

Just thought id mention it in case anyone one else was baffled as well


----------

